# Any recommendations for replacement cycling shoes?



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

My original pair was purchased before I realized I was going to be head-over-heels in love with cycling. So, these old Diadora shoes are being relegated to the trainer in the basement. They're too big anyway, as I learned much later, cycling shoes should fit snug like socks and not have wiggle room. I bought these with no help from any salesman (nobody would help me at Performance Bike, at the time), so I bought what "felt" right- like sneakers, and what was on sale, not knowing any better, about 3 years ago.

The choices for cycling shoes are overwhelming, but let's say the $200-ish range is my budget. Any recommendations? My buddy loves his Shimano 170, but I'm curious what you all are happy with. I'm using Ultegra pedals and doing more endurance riding, if that info is relevant.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

A. Get them on sale...if you can.

B. I have limited experience, but I've had very good luck with Specialized and Sidi. I love my Sidi Wires...although I've had to mess with them quite a bit to get the alignment correct.

One word of advice...be careful once you get proper fitting shoes. My first shoes were pretty lose and with SPD-SL cleats, I had no foot/knee problems. As I went up the ladder and ended with a pair of Sidi Wires that fit me like a glove, holy cow...serious knee pain! No room for the foot to move = better have good alignment. Once I spent some time messing with them, I was good to go but it took some time/reading/experimenting.

Proper cleat alignment seems to be one thing my local "bike-fit" guys do not want to address. I had to learn it on my own.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I'll say it again, Giro Republics are the best. However since you're using SPD-SL system, try Giro Empires (3 bolt version of the Republics). Outstanding construction, look good and classy, variety of materials (synthetics or real leather). Can be had within your budget, available online and in bike shops.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

many choices, there are some good threads on this here which you can find via the search box. 

One consideration to keep in mind is sole thickness (shoe sole) and it's implications on overall stack height (center of pedal spindle to bottom of foot) and your fit. I like my Mavic Shoes (Pro Road discontinued model) because they fit best, but also because of their low 5.5mm thickness. I put 4K on the Pro Roads and they are holding up great, despite two crashes. The SIDI's I tried before settling on the Mavic's were bulkier, narrower and had a thicker sole.

I own snowboarding boots with the BOA lacing system (twist discs) and they are light years ahead of traditional laces and velcro. Specialized has been using this tech on their shoes for a while, Mavic's 2015 offerings implement this as well.

My first shoes were these clunky, cheap, Shimano R87 canoes. Slipping on the Mavic's was pretty awesome. I have no doubt that a well fitting shoe is going to take your riding to the next level, enjoy!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

junior1210 said:


> I'll say it again, Giro Republics are the best. However since you're using SPD-SL system, try Giro Empires (3 bolt version of the Republics). Outstanding construction, look good and classy, variety of materials (synthetics or real leather). Can be had within your budget, available online and in bike shops.


I have been tempted by those for so long...and they're affordable.

...but those laces.

My feet swell when I ride and I wanted shoes I could adjust on the fly...that's why I landed up with the Wires, one click of the latch and it releases one click. I can easily adjust them even when riding.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I hear ya on the foot swelling. All I do is make sure I wear a thinner sock (almost like a dress sock but with wicking) and don't tie up too tight, almost too loose. Once I'm in the bike it's perfect, but off the bike if I'm walking around (I can do that with 2 bolt cleats, haha), I gotta tie them proper. The one drawback with the Republics are that the perforations that allow foot breathing also allow in water on wet rides.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

As much as I hate to say it, my S-Works shoes are the best I've ever had, by a pretty good margin. One of the highlights of the shoes are the Boa bindings. For the first time in my shoe wearing life, I can dial in the exact amount of tightness. They make velcro bindings come off as clumsy. Sure, old-fashioned laces can get you pretty close to perfect, but the things try my patience.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Mapei said:


> As much as I hate to say it, my S-Works shoes are the best I've ever had, by a pretty good margin. One of the highlights of the shoes are the Boa bindings. For the first time in my shoe wearing life, I can dial in the exact amount of tightness. They make velcro bindings come off as clumsy. Sure, old-fashioned laces can get you pretty close to perfect, but the things try my patience.


I was 50/50 between my Sidi Wires and the S-Works...in the end, the only reason why I went with the Sidi was that they seemed a bit better made and I liked the release better than the BOA system...but they are comfortable shoes, that's for sure.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mapei said:


> As much as I hate to say it, my S-Works shoes are the best I've ever had, by a pretty good margin. One of the highlights of the shoes are the Boa bindings. For the first time in my shoe wearing life, I can dial in the exact amount of tightness. They make velcro bindings come off as clumsy. Sure, old-fashioned laces can get you pretty close to perfect, but the things try my patience.


+1 for S works... My LBS carries both sidi and specialized shoes but recommended the sworks and they have been flawless


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> I was 50/50 between my Sidi Wires and the S-Works...in the end, the only reason why I went with the Sidi was that they seemed a bit better made and I liked the release better than the BOA system...but they are comfortable shoes, that's for sure.





Donn12 said:


> +1 for S works... My LBS carries both sidi and specialized shoes but recommended the sworks and they have been flawless


Are there specific models for the Sidi and SWorks I should look at? A quick perusal on-line is yielding some nice looking shoes, but way way out of my proposed price range.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> Are there specific models for the Sidi and SWorks I should look at? A quick perusal on-line is yielding some nice looking shoes, but way way out of my proposed price range.


Concerning the S-Works ($360) and Wire ($499...yikes)...there's basically on one model of each. And they're both expensive. I managed to pick up my Wires on sale from Art's Cyclery for $389 last year. Don't expect to get a pair of S-Works on sale as they only sell through LBS chains and you rarely see them on sale.

I'm not sure what your budget is...but Specialized has a decent, carbon sole, BOA latch offering for $200:
Specialized Bicycle Components

Here's a pair of more traditional Sidi shoes, carbon sole:
Sidi Genius Fit Carbon Shoes Limited Edition Euro White

I guess it depends on your budget, really. Personally...I don't like plastic soled cycling shoes...


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Typetwelve said:


> Concerning the S-Works ($360) and Wire ($499...yikes)...there's basically on one model of each. And they're both expensive. I managed to pick up my Wires on sale from Art's Cyclery for $389 last year. Don't expect to get a pair of S-Works on sale as they only sell through LBS chains and you rarely see them on sale.
> 
> I'm not sure what your budget is...but Specialized has a decent, carbon sole, BOA latch offering for $200:
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> ...


Brilliant suggestions! Thanks so much!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

skhan007 said:


> Brilliant suggestions! Thanks so much!


I will say that if you want to try the Specialized...look up a local dealer, they may have them in stock...and they may just knock a bit off the price if you bargain a bit with them.

I just know from experience that they often don't move much on the S-Works shoe...they're kind of tight with those (at least, the places I've gone to have been).


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Anyone using Bontrager shoes?


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I tried to switch from Specialized to Sidi this year and just couldn't ever get the fit right on the Sidi. I went back to Spesh and upgraded the the S-Works.

On the 3 short rides I had one "hot spot". The 4th ride was a 65 mile event and I took my old shoes as I figured better safe than sorry. As we dressed in the parking lot, I grabbed the S-Works and said "what the heck, it will either be bad or fine".

Like 20 miles into the ride they became very comfortable and have been great on the two rides post event.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

ParadigmDawg said:


> I tried to switch from Specialized to Sidi this year and just couldn't ever get the fit right on the Sidi. I went back to Spesh and upgraded the the S-Works.
> 
> On the 3 short rides I had one "hot spot". The 4th ride was a 65 mile event and I took my old shoes as I figured better safe than sorry. As we dressed in the parking lot, I grabbed the S-Works and said "what the heck, it will either be bad or fine".
> 
> Like 20 miles into the ride they became very comfortable and have been great on the two rides post event.


I will say, Sidi isn't for everyone. I have narrow, flat feet so they serve me well. Wide feet? I've read many complaints about Sidi from people with wide feet..


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

skhan007 said:


> as I learned much later, cycling shoes should fit snug like socks and not have wiggle room.


I'm going to take a smally nit-picky exception to this. You definitely want your cycling shoes to be snug cross the top of your instep, but please, by all that is good and holy, do NOT get shoes that you have to cram your toes in to. 

After spending some time with a podiatrist who is knowledgeable about cycling foot issues, I learned that you need to make sure you have room for the ball of your foot and toes to spread out without jamming into the front of your shoe. 

You do want to make sure the shoe is snug across the top though. As much as you can tolerate without hot spots/circulation issues. 

When seated, the toes and ball of your foot aren't really a huge issue, but as soon as you stand up and start applying a lot of power, your feet will slide forward and jam your toes. 

I recently took up cycling again, and was fine in an inexpensive pair ($80 or so) of velcro strap road shoes... right up up until I got to the point in my fitness that I was standing to climb and sprint. At that point those shoes started causing me serious problems with my toes. 

The Podiatrist suggested a few models that would fit my feet well, and suggested that I get a size with plenty of room in the toe box for my feet to spread out, and I've had happy feet ever since.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

What is the consensus on shoe fit tightness ? My guy said a little loose. 3 years later my shoes are anything but snug or even a "little" loose. I want to stay with MTB shoes pedals, probably Specialized.

My $0.02 is that all these shoes are marked up about 10x for what you get. $400 ??? My bike cost that. Maybe I can strap on some cleats barefoot and have a perfect fit !!!

-thanks


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Shoe tightness is a personal decision. I demand slightly loose, roomy shoes as my feet tend to swell. To compensate for the fact I might move around in the shoe a little, I take a cue from habits I learned 'way back in the 1970's and don't wear socks with my shoes unless it's very cold. When I try and grip with my toes while wearing socks, I just get slippy, slidey frustration.

As for the money side of it, you do what you must. Will the more expensive shoe make your life better? Will you be riding along, secure in the idea that, at least when it comes to the money you spent on your shoes, you made a wise choice? Will you be kicking yourself in the head? ...Figuratively, of course, as you're cleated into the damn pedal.


----------



## Rzilla (May 31, 2015)

I've found some great deals on leftlane sports. I just picked up these giros and love them. LeftLane Sports - Footwear >> Mens >> Cycling

I have relatively wide feet, no issues.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I hear ya. When I get to the point I know that I need these shoes, I will get them or something similar. My next pair will be a little tighter and lighter. Just checked on my scale, 455g for a single size 45 shoe with the cleat. Should have a 43.5/44 Euro size.


----------



## 70charger500 (Aug 28, 2013)

Just a thought - If you know your size in a specific brand, and the features you like best, you can often find some very nice shoes in gently used condition at a greatly reduced price. The last time my shoes needed replacement I knew I wanted carbon fiber soles, and replaceable parts (heel lugs / straps / buckles etc). I found a pair of Specialized Pro Road shoes in the perfect size for me in very nice shape for a $40 buy-it-now which included shipping on ebay. The guy told me that decided he did not like white shoes and bought the black ones instead. He even shipped me mine in the box for his new ones which had a $270 price tag on them. I have put over 1,000 miles on them this year and they are very comfortable so far.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

I will probably get flamed for this one but I really do not get spending that type of money for bike shoes. I believe in quality and do not mind paying for it in some areas. There are areas where I just do not get it though and that is helmets and shoes. I wear Serfa Podiums that I got on sale for $49 at a LBS. I usually pay around $50 for a helmet but this year, I splurged and got a LG Diamond on sale for $69. My shoes are pretty old and I just replaced the cleats. They cause me no discomfort at all. I just do not get why one would pay $150+ for a road shoe or helmet for that matter. I understand safety but there is little correlation to safety and price of the helmet. It is more about paying a premium for vents and weight.
Anyway, I am not being snide, I am just curious why do people pay so much for their road shoes? What benefit do they get? (This is coming from a runner who replaces his shoes every 3 months and wears top of the line Mizuno. I get why we spend more on running shoes)


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am a SIDI guy myself but am not averse to trying other brands as long as they have carbon soles - tried a few SIDI's at a lower price point and w/o the carbon sole they felt decidedly 'mushy'. I'm not a racer and not claiming any clairvoyance mind you - just didn't like the softer sole's feel, FWIW.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Shuffleman said:


> Anyway, I am not being snide, I am just curious why do people pay so much for their road shoes?


I can't speak for anyone else, but I don't choose my shoes based on price. Meaning I don't necessarily think that paying a lot of money for a road shoe necessarily guarantees that you get a good shoe.

I look for shoes that fit well, have the appropriate amount of ventilation ( i have summer and winter shoes), have a stiff sole, and don't look obnoxious.

I have paid a lot of money for shoes that I don't wear because they cause pain ( hot spots). It took me quite a lot of money and time to figure out what works for me. I have a bit of an odd foot shape. Very high instep, high arch, and a fairly wide ball/toe area. I am also prone to ingrown toenails on my right great toe, and have had multiple displaced fractures of both pinky toes that that have left large boney protrusions. All of these result in a difficult shoe fit.

My last big mistake was a pair of Fizik R5. Great shoe, stiff sole, a well ventilated upper, and we'll designed closures. The toe box was a little narrow, but I thought I could use the shoe stretchers to widen them a bit. No such luck. They have about 200 miles on them, but I can't wear them any more.

I recently found a pair of Pearl Izumi Race RD III on sale at a local bike shop for $129. I like the look (black/red), they have an excellent single wheel Boa style closure, and the 47 fits me perfectly. Very comfortable, no hotspots, stiff sole, and decent ventilation.

Shoes are the one piece of clothing you wear every single ride, and good ones will outlast every other piece of kit you have. In my opinion, if you are putting in miles and riding frequently over long distances, shoes are probably not something you should skimp on. 

You also don't need to spend $500 on the latest and most popular race shoe. Find something you like that fits well. Get them on sale if you can.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Migen -- With feet like yours, it's great you've found off-the-shelf shoes that work for you. Enjoy your rides!


----------

